# wth



## Blue Cray

k wtf now im getting pm's of fish getting put in places normally used for sex?
yellow cichlid or w/e his name was sent a mass message to people


----------



## WildForFish

Received the same.


----------



## Asully70

same with me


----------



## Phantom_Ram

I got the same message 
I feel bad for the fish


----------



## frogman5

wtf just got that to...mods please clear this up


----------



## Blue Cray

Thats pretty sick i cant imagine the look on people like elvis's young faces


----------



## frogman5

yeh i can just see karazy's face right now


----------



## justintrask

got the same. i honestly think we need to set it so you cant send PM's for the first week or two of making an account. I feel real bad for the fish too though... dont think I would go there...


----------



## Shaggy

Sorry, got it all fixed up.


----------



## Phantom_Ram

Once again, Shaggy saves the day!


----------



## Blue Cray

uh huh yeah


----------



## WildForFish

Thank you, Shaggy

WFF


----------



## lohachata

a large number of folks got that message.seemed to be a mass mailing.not funny in the least i am sure.whoever it was didn't really care who they sent it to..just random people.
i would imagine that they will be dealt with in an appropiate manner.


----------



## Shaggy

Blue Cray said:


> uh huh yeah


----------



## FuzzyDragon09

I got a PM just now that looked like this: 

Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in [path]/private.php on line 786

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at [path]/includes/class_core.php:3243) in [path]/includes/functions_file.php on line 147

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at [path]/includes/class_core.php:3243) in [path]/includes/functions_file.php on line 148

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at [path]/includes/class_core.php:3243) in [path]/includes/functions_file.php on line 149

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at [path]/includes/class_core.php:3243) in [path]/includes/functions_file.php on line 150

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at [path]/includes/class_core.php:3243) in [path]/includes/functions_file.php on line 151

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at [path]/includes/class_core.php:3243) in [path]/includes/functions_file.php on line 152
FishForums.com;http://www.fishforums.com/forum Private Message Dump for User FuzzyDragon09; 10-27-2008 06:19 AM --> ################################################################################ Folder : Inbox ################################################################################ ================================================================================ From : To : FuzzyDragon09 *Date : 1969-12-31* 18:00 Title : --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I didn't know what to do with it so I just marked it as read.


----------



## FuzzyDragon09

Baby_Baby said:


> My inbox says I have a private message, but when I click there's nothing there...but it still has: Unread *1*.
> 
> Glad you got it fixed, Shaggy.


I think we got the same thing. My PM had no title or name of who sent it. I couldn't click on anything except Download TEXT and it spat out a bunch of warnings, etc.


----------



## Georgia Peach

BB- my inbox is doing the same thing.. I didnt get the ugly PM unless Shaggy got rid of it before I had a chance to see it..

I help run a site called TrollBusters which mostly deals with people from parenting sites - I never imagined someone would wig out so bad on a fish forum!


----------



## Buggy

When you get a pm like that, it's best to just delete it without opening it just to be safe. Could be a virus/trojan or just a hacker. Either way, better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## SueM

I'm very sorry for that perverted pm everyone. 
This is one of the people that have been harassing the site for the last few days. And I assure you the proper authorities have been notified.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Well, of COURSE it is. I mean, really now, who else would it be?


----------



## Shaggy

I mass deleted it, so it may show in your pms but it really isn't there anymore. I deleted via mysql. I didn't want everyone to see that pm so I deleted it.


----------



## Ron the handyman

Man I always miss the good stuff!?.


----------



## Phantom_Ram

Ron, trust me you missed nothing with that image. :|


----------



## Blue Cray

Well in the message it said "peteisgod" and people said pete is sues husband and i talked to the people who got banned on msn and none of them were responsable for it. I'm not trying to start anything I'm just stating what i read.


----------



## Blue Cray

Well if you can still look at the pm it says peteisgod


----------



## Shaggy

Well, blue. Are you saying no one can every use pete's name in a user name? I can setup a user name bluecrayisgod and post all kinds of stuff. Now is that going to be you that is posting, or me? Don't just believe its pete because it had peteisgod. 

We believe it was Mesa, but who really cares who it was, they are no longer here and can't pm crap like that anymore.


----------



## SueM

ROFL!! so you think a person is going to make up a name that puts him at the top for suspicion ROFL!!

Try looking at the IP address's they give you who it is


----------



## guppyart

Ips are easily faked

also you banned andrews schools IP so hopefully someone from there doesn't ever want to join using the schools computers.


----------



## Shaggy

guppyart said:


> and I also talked to people on msn earlier and those that you have accused didn't do it.
> this is seriously disapointing to see that you would think those banned would stoop that low, like seriously people need to take a pill and chill for a bit before shooting names around.
> they didn't have the reputation they did cause they were that kind of person, some of those people were a core group that kept the forum running during its lows. yes stuff happened, things were said, feelings hurt, but sometimes you have to also weigh the positives that they did against a few moments of anger.
> 
> also you banned andrews schools IP so hopefully someone from there doesn't ever want to join using the schools computers.


 
I am not sure what you are saying here? Are you against what we did or what they have done?


----------



## wm_crash

I have not seen the contents, but did that really look like someone using his brain??

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## wm_crash

Gupp,

For no reason, I was banned from chat by mesapod who modded up, though he is not a chat mod. So there, you have one example of people who stoop that low.

I ran out of chill pills that night after I was banned and apparently I missed a great conversation where a bunch of people ran out of chill pills.

Weighing the positives . . . . dunno, mesapod is canadian (one point there) . . . . does he listen to metal ? (metal is a 3 points item  ) 

:argue:



guppyart said:


> disapointing to see that you would think those banned would stoop that low, like seriously people need to take a pill and chill for a bit before shooting names around.


----------



## guppyart

my point is even though the "trouble makers" are gone the current mod/admin team are still throwing around names when apparently some are innocent.
I had everyone one of them tell me it wasn't them, mesa was rather livid you would try and pin that on him.

what I am trying to get is, the people you banned kept the board alive.
leah started photo contests that people loved, and became active for, kristin and leah also added a HUGE amount of knowledge to the plant section, even when the board pretty much went dead those core people were still here and fairly active. I havn't stuck around since jan 05 for nothing here, and before the forum reset back then for nothing, it was the people that kept me here.
so in a way yes I am against full out banning, I think people should have handled the situation a little bit better on all parties sides that were involved 
what they did yes wasn't polite or respectable, but from what I have gathered from both sides everyone acted out, not just those that were banned :S.

TOS's post about leah in the other thread is actually offensive against her and yet he is not banned :S.
or his attitude towards me the other day when I logged into chat for the first time in weeks, I was instantly guilty even though I have proof I was a legit chat mod. And i have been modded up while he was in chat many times before.
so personally everyones wrong in this situation, and those that are left here as power need to stop throwing names around publicly unless you know 100% it was them. keep it between yourselves please as those that you banned were friends of mine and I would rather you not be talking about them when they can't reply back or defend themselves.

and crash I had heard and told him banning you was the unforgivable sin .
no one bans the crash dooood 0_o


----------



## emc7

That pic was nasty and whoever sent it should be banned. I do miss JOM and the others, its too quiet now. I won't make any judgments as to fairness, because I totally missed everything.


----------



## Phantom_Ram

I agree with emc on the pic, it was very unappealing (think I spelt it right and I hope I used it right )


----------



## Shaggy

Yes, it was a horrible pic and I wish I had the setting correct the first time so that wouldn't have happened. Guppy, Leah was never banned, she was never demodded. She was still a mod and was staying a mod when she decided to go haywire. She was never banned, nor were the demodded mods, they were still users here. I knew they were hurt on how they were demodded, but time would have told if they didn't start actting like 4 yr olds that they would have been modded back up, but of course not now.


----------



## Osiris

Look what is done is done. In this day and age, can one person really trust another? No. Its not like the old days. One close friend of the members that were banned, they followed suit and rebelled against the decision. 

For Example.

If there is a leak in a police dept to the bad guys or the wrong guys, do they just let that leak happen or close it up?. 

Anyway, yes will be missed but Owner has chosen to entrust the Admin assistant, making Admin is not a likely decision, and we all mods back their decisions. 

May not see the bigger picture, but for the future of the forum, it is the best move, some new things will be coming to the forum, down the road we would like to welcome official Sponsors, FishForums is home forum to the Atlanta Aquarium Club who hosted the National ACA event. 

What's done has been done, its the future that matters now.


----------



## gil_ong

would it be possible to see a list of who got banned and maybe for what reason?


----------



## jamesandmanda

are the people concerned sad enough to go to the lengths of forging ips ?


----------



## TheOldSalt

You betcha, and they've been doing it, too.


----------



## karazy

lol, just so everyone doesnt freak out
i didnt see the picture


----------



## Georgia Peach

jamesandmanda said:


> are the people concerned sad enough to go to the lengths of forging ips ?


blah blah blah


----------



## TheOldSalt

Do you guys mind maybe NOT yapping all over the place about how to do this stuff? It looks like I'm gonna have to delete half this thread.


----------



## jones57742

TheOldSalt said:


> Do you guys mind maybe NOT yapping all over the place about how to do this stuff?


Does this mean that I cannot post the code for .... :chair::chair::chair::argue:
and am I really :rip::rip::rip: here.


Seriously here Folks:

Masking IP addresses is a Federal Crime.

If you do this you are a Federal Criminal.

A search of databases is frequently accomplished by the Fed's in order to make examples of folks who are enjoying three hot meals and cots furnished by the Federal Government.

The "big boys" search for microsecond switches in major exchanges and attempt to implement their nefarious deeds within these microseconds.

When they "slobber up" they are not hard to find as they are in Federal Penitentiary.

TR


----------

